# Under Dash Wiring Harness Plastic Piece



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know who sells or reproduces the below piece. It attaches to the wiring harness that is under the dash. This one is very brittle and is cracked in a few pieces.










Thanks
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They're problably out there, try Original Parts Group, Ames, theparsplaceinc.... the usual suspects.

Consider this though, once you get the car assembled, that piece is going to be impossible for anyone to see - even if you're building a down-to-the-last-correct-nut-and-bolt concours show car. It's job is to secure the large bundle of wires that run along the top side of the instrument cluster. You could do that job just as well, if not better, by using several nylon zip-ties looped around the wire bundle and secure with the same screws that hold that plastic raceway. Another idea would be to make your own by cutting up a section of "cable management system" tubing - like for making bundles of computer cables look neat and stuff. Heck, you could take a section of that tubing, slip it over the wire bundle, then zip-tie that to the mounting screws on the instrument cluster. It wouldn't look original but then it wouldn't look 'bad' either, and it'd sure work - just as well as the factory piece.

You can also try rejuvenating the piece you have by soaking it in transmission stop leak. Be sure and get the kind that claims to "revive/soften seals" on the label. Soak it for a couple of days, checking it every 12 hours or so until it softens up some.

Bear


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I already checked those and I didn't see anything similar at all. Must be a piece that they don't reproduce yet but should...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call the parts place inc dot com and ask them, they have great customer service and not ev ery part is on-line.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

buy the one that is for on the firewall and modify it to match.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree if PartsPlaceInc. doesn't have it...it looks alot like the firewall wire guide...like pontiac said, try modifying one of those!! Or make one out of thin sheetmetal and paint it black.


----------

